# Adobe CS3 will not open Raw files from my new 7D



## grandpawrichard (Apr 29, 2011)

I got my new 7D tonight, rushed out and took 3 photos in CR2 Raw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now my CS3 will not open them up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It says that they are incorrect files! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The photos open up in the Canon Software and Picasa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What the heck?

 I checked on Adobe's site and the Raw Converter 4.6 is all that is compatible with CS3. What do I do now?

Dick


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 29, 2011)

Upgrade to CS5.


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 30, 2011)

CS3 came out what 4 years ago, your camera came out less then a year ago.  Thats a LONG time in computer years.  Your version of Adobe software simply just cant understand the new RAW formats.

And FYI Adobe RAW Concerter is up to version 6.4 which is NOT compatible with CS3 or even CS4.


----------



## MarkF48 (Apr 30, 2011)

You can download and install Adobes RAW to DNG converter. The DNG file can be loaded by CS3. It's an extra step, but will save you from upgrading.
Adobe - Adobe Camera Raw and DNG Converter : For Windows : Adobe DNG Converter 6.4 update


----------



## grandpawrichard (Apr 30, 2011)

I'll just do a work around for now. I'll open the photos up with the Canon Software, Convert them into DNG files and send them to my CS3 for editing. It's a major pain in the rear, but at least I can still use CS3 with the files and I don't have to Pay Out Through the nose for the new software! 

The weird thing is, Picasa opens up the RAW photos and it's a FREE Program!

Dick


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 30, 2011)

grandpawrichard said:


> The weird thing is, Picasa opens up the RAW photos and it's a FREE Program!
> 
> Dick


 
GIMP is free too and there are free plug-ins for raw files.

The difference is how much better photoshop is, vs. Picasa.

You can't expect companies to continue to support old software. If you have CS3, legitimately, you won't be paying full retail for the upgrade.

If I made you a ring for you 4 years ago, and now you gained weight, would you expect me to size the ring for free?


----------



## Misfitlimp (Apr 30, 2011)

grandpawrichard said:


> I got my new 7D tonight, rushed out and took 3 photos in CR2 Raw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

whats cs3?


----------



## KmH (Apr 30, 2011)

If you have a legal copy of CS3 you only pay upgrade pricing, not full retail,  to get CS5.


----------

